# Spring forward



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

Does Portugal mirror dates when clocks change as with the UK?





David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes Portugal on GMT


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Many thanks CM






David


----------

